# help me im new at this



## mopup25 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello and thank you for reading this i have a 55gal salt water tank for about a year and it has been doing fine BUT here lately we have been finding what looks to be star fish at first there were just a few and you didnt see them that often but now they are every where i would like to know if they are good, bad, or REALLY BAD i think REALLY BAD cause thats just my luck and i would like to know if the "star fish" (if that is what they are) are what has killed my blennies i have went through two so far that is the only kind of fish that has died well thank you again for reading this and please if you can help give this fish farmer a hand


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Would need a pic to actually know what they were. As for the blenny, was it a scooter blenny, if so they wont really last more then about 6 months. They are picky eaters not as picky as the others in the blenny and goby family. But after a while they will just parish. So its probaly nothing you did wrong.


----------

